# Oil of Oregano while breastfeeding?



## tooticky (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a terrible sinus infection (or so I think!) and it's just not getting any better.

I have heard that Oil of Oregano can help cure a sinus infection, but have concerns about taking it while breastfeeding.

I think the main reason not to take it is that it can decrease milk supply (according to kellymom.com).

If I'm only going to take it a couple of times, would this really be an issue? Are there other reasons it's bad for baby if I take it while breastfeeding?

TIA


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

I wouldn't use it. A crazy idea, but you can snort salt water in the shower, or use a neti pot. I snort, and it works very well. I'm usually better by the next day.

It's not a nice feeling, but it's mot painful/horrible.


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh, but I might do a steam with the oregano, as well as snorting the salt water.

HTH


----------

